# New oracle owner. Advice please.



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

First post so apologies I start by asking for advice. I have bought a sage oracle as an upgrade for a two year old barista express. To be honest I am a little bit intimidated by the huge array of settings.









I would appreciate if someone could help with this question. With the barista express I used the single cup basket, pressed the single cup button and both streams of coffee went into one cup. With the oracle the basket is larger, I think double the size, does this mean that to achieve the same strength of coffee I press the one cup and only allow one stream to go into the cup, or is it both again?

thanks for any help.

Josh


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did you buy it new?

If so then you should get a white glove service included?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The white gloves service will go through this with you but

The Oracle will dose 21 g from memory and its pre set

The buttons you referring to are programmable if you wish to do so

Personally id start by trying to get around 38-40g of liquid espresso in the cup over 25-30 seconds and tasting it

If too quick change the grind finer

If too slow and bitter change the grind coarser

Do you have this ?

http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/media/mediaappearance/15596/BES980UK_IB_A13_LowRes_original.pdf

this may be of help


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

try these too






http://www.brevilleoracle.ca - go to the how to get it right page


----------



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. Yes bought new so will ring and book the WGS. But didn't want to wait until then to use.

Thanks for the links and videos. Will experiment for a bit.

Josh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Josh Bear said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Yes bought new so will ring and book the WGS. But didn't want to wait until then to use.
> 
> Thanks for the links and videos. Will experiment for a bit.
> 
> Josh


Make sure you ache a qty of good fresh roasted coffee for when the wsg service arrives .

Try and keep the hopper topped up won't 200g - you'll find as be coffee runs down that the shots will get a bit quicker . You'll find the same if you do a lot of back to back drinks also ( say 4 plus ) . Beyond that it's a good capable machine - the milk texture is easy and great


----------



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. The WGS is booked for the 5th of Jan. Really looking forward to it. In the meantime can anyone advise on where the milk texturing arrow should be on the screen for a flat white? More towards cappuccino or latte?

thanks

josh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Josh Bear said:


> Thanks for the advice. The WGS is booked for the 5th of Jan. Really looking forward to it. In the meantime can anyone advise on where the milk texturing arrow should be on the screen for a flat white? More towards cappuccino or latte?
> 
> thanks
> 
> josh


More towards latte . Flat white


----------



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> More towards latte . Flat white
> 
> Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all

just closing off this thread. Had the WGS. Really enjoyable and learnt a lot. We tested a couple of coffees and found the right grind settings etc. Really worth doing.

Josh


----------



## moony1234 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,

Can I ask what settings you have?

I've read so much out there including this thread and getting mixed messages.

Should I be aiming for 60ml in 30 seconds or 40g in 25-30 seconds?

I'm currently on "17" so quite toward the "fine" end with fresh beans.... My "puck" in the PF breaks up quite easily after use rather than being 1 solid puck.. Not sure if this is right or not!!

Any help appreciated.. I bought a refurb unit so unlikely to get the WGS.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi it's a 21g on the basket - I'd be aiming to get about 40-45 g liquid out .


----------



## EUPremier (Mar 31, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> The white gloves service will go through this with you but
> 
> The Oracle will dose 21 g from memory and its pre set
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I too have just ordered an Oracle but I am a bit confused about the filter basket issue:

It seems I'll get just one (double) with my Oracle but I'd get two with the DB?

If this is the case, and I usually just make coffee for myself, am I not:

A: Making the coffee too strong

B: Wasting coffee unnecessarily

I have read other comments on this forum that appear to indicate that coffee volume is set on Oracle (a double-basketful each time) but that taste strength is adsjusted by the amount of water you pass through the portafilter using either the Single, Double or Manual buttons?

If this is the case, aside from being quite wasteful, is there not a risk of poor taste results from under or over extraction or someting like that?

Secondly, can I not just buy another filter basket, a single, and use that? I know that the obvious suggestion is that Oracle would overfill it but, as the Tamp pressure is adjustable, it makes sense that a torque sensor on the tamping auger would detect the resistance (regardless of basket size) at the appropriate pressure and shut-down the grinder?

Quite confused by this!

Information and advice very much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi - the machine is set to dose and tamp for you . the auto tamper won't fit a single basket for one and although there may be a way to adjust the dose - I doubt it's will adjust to less than half its dose now. Have you bought this new ? Have you had the white gloves service ? Currently it doses around 21 g ish from memory .

You can't put 21 g in a single basket - no matter what


----------

